# How many people grow (in terms of height) past 16-17?



## Uglyandfat (Jan 24, 2020)

5’11.5 desperately trying to get that 6’1-6’2 what are my odds i grow into my 20’s? How do I know if I’m done growing or not


----------



## Adam666 (Jan 24, 2020)

When I was 16 I was 5.8. When I was 17 I was 5.10. When I was 18 I was 5.11-6 feet. I'm 19 now and 6.1, still growing, my feet just grew to size 13 shoe.


ht-normie-ascending said:


> Cant answer the OP google might help i think, but you can fraud 6’1 at least. Go to doc asap and check if plates open and if they are do your own research consider mk677+cjc dac, hgh + ai, etc
> 
> I think for u its important to get on an AI fast(after seeing plates r open)


Where can I get that shit? link me some sites, i want to grow taller, im still in puberty too.


----------



## john2 (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm already 17, turning 18 in July.

I grew half a centimeter within the past 3 months.

When I have my feet together and I am standing in correct posture, I am 185 cm.

It all depends on what age your growth plates infuse.


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 24, 2020)

im 17 and i grew half a cm since becoming 17. tbh ill be happy if max out at 5'11.5", im 5'10.5-7.5" rn.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 24, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> 5’11.5 desperately trying to get that 6’1-6’2 what are my odds i grow into my 20’s? How do I know if I’m done growing or not


My father stopped growing until he was 22 years of age. He was the same height as you were at age 18, then he shot up to 6"1-6"2 at the age of 22.


----------



## Deleted member 3060 (Jan 24, 2020)

Same spot as you, 5’10 atm, just grew 2 cm. Best way is probably just eating a shit ton of food, protein, working out. And hope for the best.


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Jan 24, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> My father stopped growing until he was 22 years of age. He was the same height as you were at age 18, then he shot up to 6"1-6"2 at the age of 22.



life fuel


----------



## Uglyandfat (Jan 24, 2020)

lookserumaxeru said:


> life fuel


Same here haha, Im gonna go to to the doctor and see if my growth plates are fused to truly know if they are ill have to cope


BigBoy said:


> im 17 and i grew half a cm since becoming 17. tbh ill be happy if max out at 5'11.5", im 5'10.5-7.5" rn.


you say that till you wish you were 6'2


lotox1 said:


> Same spot as you, 5’10 atm, just grew 2 cm. Best way is probably just eating a shit ton of food, protein, working out. And hope for the best.


I actually heard fasting Increases HGH But if you're not overweight like me there is no point


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 25, 2020)

lookserumaxeru said:


> life fuel


Grandfather*


----------



## CarnivoreDiet (Jan 25, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> My father stopped growing until he was 22 years of age. He was the same height as you were at age 18, then he shot up to 6"1-6"2 at the age of 22.


Lifefuel


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 25, 2020)

Inject to go past ur genetic limit 

Simple


----------



## lmfao (Jan 25, 2020)

My brother grew from 6’0 at 16 to 6’3 at 25


----------



## Brian Peppers (Jan 25, 2020)

I grew 5cm between 20-23. 173cm > 178cm. I was 166cm at 17, so late bloomer. 

178cm morning / 176.7cm night with a 5/10 face is still not good enough to ascend though.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 25, 2020)

Adam666 said:


> When I was 16 I was 5.8. When I was 17 I was 5.10. When I was 18 I was 5.11-6 feet. I'm 19 now and 6.1, still growing, my feet just grew to size 13 shoe.
> 
> Where can I get that shit? link me some sites, i want to grow taller, im still in puberty too.


damn what age did you start puberty


----------



## Zdeweilx (Jan 25, 2020)

I only grew 2 centimeters after 17


----------



## ghkid2019 (Jan 25, 2020)

Naturally (parents are short) short people tend to stop growing around 16, 17. The genetically very tall (6 footers all across their family) are usually the ones that continue growing after 17, after 18 into their twenties


----------



## Brian Peppers (Jan 25, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> damn what age did you start puberty




14. But development was _slow_. I was always mistaken for being 3 to 4 years below my ACTUAL age by my peer group. Like at 20 I worked in a grocery store and people thought I was 16. I was even carded for 15-rated video games and DVD's at 20. 

As a freshman in college (just turning 17) people on my college course thought I was 13. I was mocked and told I look junior high.


----------



## Lifemax (Jan 26, 2020)

My dad is 60 and he told me he grew 2cm compared to when he got measured a few years ago. He's pretty active & runs a lot, like 10km a day. It could just be postural improvements though.


----------



## Halotestin (Jan 30, 2020)

Lifemax said:


> My dad is 60 and he told me he grew 2cm compared to when he got measured a few years ago. He's pretty active & runs a lot, like 10km a day. It could just be postural improvements though.


Yeah some oldcels report 1 inch increase after roids, probably hás to do with better muscle suporrt


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 30, 2020)

I've grown two inches since I was 16, 19 now.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jan 30, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> 5’11.5 desperately trying to get that 6’1-6’2 what are my odds i grow into my 20’s? How do I know if I’m done growing or not


Depends really. I was always a late bloomer, I literally got more body hair and my dick grew even at 18+ lol. I stopped growing in height at around when I turned 19. I grew about an inch between 17 and 19. My cousin is 6'3 and stopped growing when he wsa 21 so he says.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 30, 2020)

Still growing past 17 

The taller you are the more you grow after 16 

Which is why most tall guys who are like 6, 8 grew after 16 

While short guys stop growing early


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 30, 2020)

Me and my brother:
* I didn't grow in length anymore past 16 or 17
* My brother grew past 17, I guess untill 19 maybe 20 even.

As a teenager I seemed destined to height mogg him, but I stopped growing to early.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jan 30, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> While short guys stop growing early


yeah it seems to be the case.



SpearOfOrion said:


> My cousin is 6'3 and stopped growing when he wsa 21 so he says.



If you're 5'11 at 16 you'll probably reach at least 6'1.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 30, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> yeah it seems to be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're 5'11 at 16 you'll probably reach at least 6'1.


Yh I was 6,2 16 late bloomer 

Will height max to at least 6,6


----------



## Halotestin (Jan 30, 2020)

I grew 7 cm since 16 birthday, will be 17 in 1 month
175 to 182


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 30, 2020)

On average, people grow 1 inch from 16 to 21.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Jan 30, 2020)

I grew til 20ish very slowly


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Jan 30, 2020)

Nofap works as AI in that they both prevent your plates from closing .


----------



## MadVisionary (Jan 30, 2020)

Question
Early masturbation makes you grow less - about 12 years old.
Does the beginning of the gym around the age of 12 make you grow less?
and overtraining grows less?
thanks


----------



## Uglyandfat (Jan 30, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> yeah it seems to be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're 5'11 at 16 you'll probably reach at least 6'1.


I doubt it I have not grown since 15 I gotta check my growth plates and start with hormones if they’re not closed


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 31, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> Nofap works as AI in that they both prevent your plates from closing .


Ded srs?


----------



## Uglyandfat (Jan 31, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Ded srs?


sounds like bullshit imo


----------



## IndianJock (Jan 31, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> 5’11.5 desperately trying to get that 6’1-6’2 what are my odds i grow into my 20’s? How do I know if I’m done growing or not


Went from 6’ to 6’3


my_babel_physics_pro said:


> Nofap works as AI in that they both prevent your plates from closing .


Didn’t do nofap either lol


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 31, 2020)

IndianJock said:


> Went from 6’ to 6’3
> 
> Didn’t do nofap either lol


Age when this occurred?


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jan 31, 2020)

*i have people in my family that grew over 3'' after 20
it is possible to grow a significant amount in ones 20s however it is also unlikely *


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 1, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *i have people in my family that grew over 3'' after 20
> it is possible to grow a significant amount in ones 20s however it is also unlikely *


I only need 2-3 inches anyway


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 1, 2020)

noped said:


> How tall r u rn?


If ur talking to me I’m 5’11.5


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 1, 2020)

noped said:


> How tall r u rn?


Bordering 6,3 

Dad grew 4 inches at my age 

But I don't wanna risk it 

So I'm gonna niacin max with melatonin 

Grow 3 inches with that 

Should work cuz I'm still growing 

Poorcel can't afford peptides so this is my inky cope 

I put. Money towards facepuller and other stuff


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 1, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Bordering 6,3
> 
> Dad grew 4 inches at my age
> 
> ...


Are these proven methods of growing taller or do they just help reach genetic potential? Also how do you know you’re still growing did you check growth plates at doctor?


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 1, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> Are these proven methods of growing taller or do they just help reach genetic potential? Also how do you know you’re still growing did you check growth plates at doctor?


They make u Grow past it potential of course 

To check if.u can grow get a femur x Ray 

But if u grew recently

Like In the last few months 

Ur. Probs still growing


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 1, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> They make u Grow past it potential of course
> 
> To check if.u can grow get a femur x Ray
> 
> ...


I haven’t grown since 14 man fucking sucks man


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 1, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> I haven’t grown since 14 man fucking sucks man


Maybe u will get late growth.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 1, 2020)

I grew till 21-22. But after 18 my growth rate was really slow - about 0.3 inches per year.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 1, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Maybe u will get late growth.


Hopefully but I need to check growth plates asap


SixFootManlet said:


> I grew till 21-22. But after 18 my growth rate was really slow - about 0.3 inches per year.


Did you grow every year?


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 1, 2020)

noped said:


> have you tried relaxin?
> 
> This dude @Mr_wax grew an inch at 27 from taking relaxin. Im planning on taking some when my bottle arrives
> 
> ...


Why is it good?


----------



## Tom323 (Feb 1, 2020)

I was like 5'8 at age 17

Now Im 6'1


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 1, 2020)

I was 5’9/10 at 16 now I am 6’0.5 not only did my height grow but my clavicles also widened


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 1, 2020)

noped said:


> whats your current age?



21 but since 19 it dramatically slowed


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Feb 1, 2020)

Tales


KrissKross said:


> Ded srs?


I promise I’ve conducted research and I urge you to take precautions and do Nofap for long periods of time and you’ll see.


----------



## Tom323 (Feb 1, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> 21 but since 19 it dramatically slowed


we are both the same Brah we are done growing now no way you can grow at 21 unless you have a pituitary tumor

I want to stretch my spine and gain 1 inch somehow


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 1, 2020)

If I can thicken my long neck I’ll be fine... 6’0.5 is a really respectable height though for us both.


----------



## Alibaba69 (Feb 1, 2020)

Just eat a ton of dairy red meat and eggs and it's possible


----------



## Freddo (Feb 1, 2020)

I grew from 6 foot to 6’3 from 16-21


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 1, 2020)

Freddo said:


> I grew from 6 foot to 6’3 from 16-21


Was your growth graudual? Because I have not changed since 14 and I am concerned


----------



## Freddo (Feb 1, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> Was your growth graudual? Because I have not changed since 14 and I am concerned


Yeah it happend very slowly, i didnt noticed until i Got measured


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 1, 2020)

Freddo said:


> Yeah it happend very slowly, i didnt noticed until i Got measured


Alright good to know


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Feb 19, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> 5’11.5 desperately trying to get that 6’1-6’2 what are my odds i grow into my 20’s? How do I know if I’m done growing or not


My father grew 2 inches between 18 and 21


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 19, 2020)

BackFromTheMogging said:


> My father grew 2 inches between 18 and 21


I don’t think I will I was a very early bloomer and I finished growing at 15 lol


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 17, 2020)

DOES NOFAP STUNT YOUR GROWTH?


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 17, 2020)

Hop on an AI and inject HGH & IGF-1 immediately.


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 21, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> DOES NOFAP STUNT YOUR GROWTH?


no, masturbation stunts your growth, nofap is actually promoting it


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 21, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> no, masturbation stunts your growth, nofap is actually promoting it


Oh, I meant masturbation. I fapped quite a few when I was teen, but I'm still 187. So probably I would have been even taller.


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 21, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Oh, I meant masturbation. I fapped quite a few when I was teen, but I'm still 187. So probably I would have been even taller.


yes you definitely would've you would've cheated yourself out of maximum 3 inches


----------



## Lars (Mar 21, 2020)

I grew from 180cm to 186 16 to 18


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 21, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> yes you definitely would've you would've cheated yourself out of maximum 3 inches


I don't think if I didn't fap I would have been 3 inches taller, maybe one at best.


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 21, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> I don't think if I didn't fap I would have been 3 inches taller, maybe one at best.


i said maximum 3 inches taller that is if you are chronic masturbator.


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 21, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> i said maximum 3 inches taller that is if you are chronic masturbator.


Define chronic masturbator ples


----------



## Hopeful333 (Mar 21, 2020)

Grew from 184 to 186cm


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 21, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Define chronic masturbator ples


masturbating almost every day for like 2-3 years


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 21, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> i said maximum 3 inches taller that is if you are chronic masturbator.


I'm chronic masturbater @didntreadlol aswell.
is it over?


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 21, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> I'm chronic masturbater @didntreadlol aswell.
> is it over?


well then u have cheated urself out of maximum 3 inches minimum is probably an 2 inch, also i wont know if it is 'over' for you


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 21, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> well then u have cheated urself out of maximum 3 inches minimum is probably an 2 inch, also i wont know if it is 'over' for you


Can it influence you facial bones?


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 21, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> well then u have cheated urself out of maximum 3 inches minimum is probably an 2 inch, also i wont know if it is 'over' for you


My growth plates r open how can I restore it?


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 21, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> My growth plates r open how can I restore it?


Free range monkey brains should do the trick


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 21, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> Free range monkey brains should do the trick


grass fed?


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 21, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> grass fed?


Yes, crucial. GMO brains aren't effective


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 21, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> Yes, crucial. GMO brains aren't effective


I'll hire some ugandan tribal hunters to hunt me free range gorillas so i can eat their brains and testicles


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 21, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> I'll hire some ugandan tribal hunters to hunt me free range gorillas so i can eat their brains and testicles


Do you believe fapping stunted your growth?


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 21, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Do you believe fapping stunted your growth?


no but i'm willing to change my mind if some evidence is presented


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 23, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> yes you definitely would've you would've cheated yourself out of maximum 3 inches


sounds like complete bullshit imo


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 23, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> sounds like complete bullshit imo


go ahead, keep fapping, see how that works out for you


----------



## vexed (Mar 23, 2020)

I really think the amount of hair on your body is a solid indication of how much you have left to grow. I didn't have much hair at 14 and had a growth spurt then which stopped at 16, by the end of it I looked like a gorilla, I was hairy all over. 
I'm 17 now and haven't grown a single cm since 16. I grew to 5'11 luckily which isn't the ideal height but it isn't midget tier so I guess it doesn't suck that much


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Mar 23, 2020)

an inch or two is definitely possible


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 23, 2020)

john2 said:


> I'm already 17, turning 18 in July.
> 
> I grew half a centimeter within the past 3 months.
> 
> ...


what july? im 10


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 23, 2020)

Im officially 5'11" now and Im content with it


Uglyandfat said:


> you say that till you wish you were 6'2


----------

